# high idel



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

fixed my intake leak well i hope so and know its idling above 1500 any ideas. could i have a bad sensor or timing be off. and my check engine light came back on to. any ideas please let me know


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

read the codes..

a high idle is a sign of a vacumn leak or manifold leak..


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

i just did the manifold so i know its not that


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

could be the thermo element (or wax kit), thats what caused my high idle


----------



## peanuts (Sep 29, 2009)

Mine did that, was a vacuum leak on the vacuum hose that you can see on the passenger side of the throttle body and appears to come from the back of the throttlebody to the side (passenge). Oh, and I left a rag in my intake, so that might have been it too.


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

well nothing is in the way. i checked all the hoses and none are cracked and bad and why would my check engine light be on


----------



## peanuts (Sep 29, 2009)

I'd say check the codes like zane said, there's some how to's in the forum, just search. And my hoses looked fine but were actually just a tad large.


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

i cant check the codes cause its no longer taged


----------



## peanuts (Sep 29, 2009)

I'd check in with ppl who know more about nissans than I do, which is actually everyone, but in the past I have found leaks by pouring seafoam directly in a carb/throttlebody at ~3500 rpms. The smoke shows where the leak is many times..... check with some nissan ppl here though and see if that's advisable.


----------



## z22newby (Oct 6, 2009)

nissan4x4.27 said:


> fixed my intake leak well i hope so and know its idling above 1500 any ideas. could i have a bad sensor or timing be off. and my check engine light came back on to. any ideas please let me know


Sorry to hijack your thread. definite newby here. how the hell to you post a new thread? I got questions....


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

z22newby you go back to the hb truck page and be for the forums there will be post new or something like that


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

check the trouble codes on the ecm underneath the pass seat...


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

how??? there is no way to check them


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

of coarse there is...

read the stick at the top of this forum...

if u ask me what a sticky is ur n trouble...


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

i didnt see anything at the top???


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

dude..u r starting to worry me...

http://www.nissanforums.com/hb-truck/140369-how-check-your-ecu-error-codes.html


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

umm that was for a path finder. which is different then mine cause i already tried it


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

well it will flash the same codes as it always does anyways


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the pathfinder and nissan hard body truck are virtually the same vehicle..

what code did it flash ?


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

M.A.P sensor and cat like before. never changes


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

what were the numbers???


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

i didnt do it the way u told me i just had a friend bring his code reader over and it still said manifold absolute pressure and cat converter and its idling over 1500. and thing to stop it


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

do your self a favor and read it the way your supposed to..

in the error codes i do not see one for map...


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

my buddy works at a shop and i had a smog guy check them too and thats what it said. and your chart thing only goes to 95 and i asked my buddy and he said from 95 to 97 is different thats why i wont do it that way. i will only do it with a code reader


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

remove cat to see if it is clogged...


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

would the cause my high idle


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

normally a high idle is associated with a vacumn prob.. but you are reading map and cat codes so the pressure may be coming from clogged cat..

it may very well be both but i think you have to check everything you can...


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

well i fired it up and i unplugged the mass air flow sensor and u could here it change in sound and when i unplugged the map it didnt do anything


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

hopfully the junk yard has one cause i dont want to spend 200 on the map sensor


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

get me a picture of it and i will try to find you one...


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

well im going to the junk yard sat for the sale they are having just hope we can find a nissan pickup there. i will try and get on tomorrow


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

this is the close's i can get


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

ok .. give me its location on the engine..


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

its on the right finder by the fire wall


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i will check it out tomorrow morning..


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

ok im going to the junk yard tomorrow


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

would u like the part number


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

use my email addy and send me the number . i will send you a pic back of the pathy i am looking at .. 

see if you can point out where this sensor is....


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

my ECU doesnt have a LED light on it. i have to have a scanner to read my codes.


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

was checking a vacuum line that has 2 one way vacuum valve and the one closer to the engine i can blow into and feel air and the one closer to the finder i cant on either end can i by pass it


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

try by passing it or cap it off..


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

ok so run a stright line from the vacuum tank to the one way


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Did you mention something about Billy Idol? Look here it's pretty obvious that something didn't go to right if your suffering from a high idle after intake work.Spray around your intake with brake cleaner, carb cleaner or the like....If the idle starts racing any... there is a vacuum/air leak present!


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

i dont have a intake leak. already checked it everytime i mess with it


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

anyone have any ideas its not a intake leak not my MAP sensor tried checking my vacuum lines and only thing that happened was my radiator blew in my face


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i have run into this prob b4 .. i think your injectors are wide open..

the last time it was the ecm and the relay that had to be swapped out..


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

i tired that and when i did it died on my every time i tried it. were still thinking its a vacuum leak but idk were


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

know when i give it gas it sticks almost wide open


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

know when i give it gas it sticks almost wide open


----------



## fatkid1987 (Oct 16, 2009)

*in need of help*

im trying to search every where that i can think of to find out which rear end i have in my 1989 2wd hb any help will be greatly apprecated. also is the a lsd made for that rear end and if there is were can i find it


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

fatkid1987 said:


> im trying to search every where that i can think of to find out which rear end i have in my 1989 2wd hb any help will be greatly apprecated. also is the a lsd made for that rear end and if there is were can i find it


check the tag in the door jamb and/or the one on the firewall, it will say "axle" and give you a number like H190A, CA200, H233....
(the H190 is a 2wd Z24 LSD)


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

well i pulled my intake back off took a straight edge to it and it was warped and the gasket for the EGR to the intake wasnt on right so i hope i fixed it


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

what did u do to straighen out the mani ??


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

i use a die grinder and made my own gasket with gasket material


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

let us know..

also u might try to think about what caused the engine to heat up so much that it warped the mani...


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

i got a scaner now and now my mass air flow po100 and po110 intake air temp


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

send me the maf number off the side ..

i'll try to match it up...


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the maf would not make it idle high..

it should make it idle rough..or not at all..


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

maf number


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

mass air flow +maf..

on the side of the maf is an alpha-numeric sequence..

send me the numbers and i will try to match them up...so we can get you a good maf...


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

SERA486-08 6Y07


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i am not saying that is not the maf number but they usually start out ahm or afm..


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

those were the only two numbers on it


----------



## speedcrazy89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi, I have a 04 Nissan Sentra SER auto trans, I installed a new intake in my car and at first it worked normaly. Later i noticed that my RPM's were a little high then latter they went even higher and the check engine light is on for High idel rpm. Any suggestions what could cause this. Also my rpm's return to normal when my car is on load like in gear or loud base music since i got 1000 watts subs 2 channel amo and 400 watt's four channels amp. When I blast the music that Idel also return to normal the same way when im in Gear. So any suggestions what casuses my high idel. I did not do any cleaning but aleady had to replace the cam shaft sensor twice and the evap valve in the back of the evap box behind the bumper.


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

mass air flow sensor is bad


----------



## speedcrazy89 (Nov 24, 2009)

but i don't have a code for it just for the High idel


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

mine never showed it said map sensor, bank 1 and turns out its the mass ir flow sensor. check vacuum lines. leaks everything


----------



## speedcrazy89 (Nov 24, 2009)

So how do u check for vacuum leaks or if everything is fine since nothing seems out of the ordinary just that my car has high rpm but everything seems the same or and i forgot to mention that my whole left side of my engine moves about 5 inches in both directions to the front and then to the back. when im in reverse the engine moves 5 inches to toward the radiator and then when im in drive it moves back. but it does not say at the place it just moves and goes back to it orginal spot in the middle of the engine bay


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

get card cleaner and spray the vacuum lines intake etc and u got a bad motor mount


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i am very very confused....


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

how and i changed my mass air flow with a new one and my idle surges know and no codes


----------



## w9bna (Oct 11, 2011)

check the home page of the hardbody forums. Its a sticky


----------

